# Lawyer in Tavira



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi
Can anyone reccommend an English speaking lawyer in the Cabanas/Tavira area.
I'm having some tax issues that need resolving by someone who knows a lot more than I do!!


----------

